

Ask HN: What's your search traffic breakdown? - jon_dahl

Digging around in Google Analytics, I was surprised to see how much traffic Google sent to my blog compared to other engines. We are 97.7% Google, 2.3% everything else. Google has a 59% market share overall in the US according to comScore.<p>See http://railspikes.com/2008/5/28/search-engine-traffic<p>What's the search traffic breakdown for your site?
======
tonystubblebine
We're 95% Google, 2% yahoo, 1.7% live/msn. Of course, these are stats reported
by Google.

